# CamGirls auf Twitch: Selbsternannte Twitch-Polizei macht Probleme



## lukasmetzger1995 (16. März 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *CamGirls auf Twitch: Selbsternannte Twitch-Polizei macht Probleme* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *CamGirls auf Twitch: Selbsternannte Twitch-Polizei macht Probleme*


----------



## LOX-TT (16. März 2018)

solche nervigen Zuschauer sollte man einfach auf seinem Kanal bannen oder denen die Schreibrechte für den Chat entfernen


----------



## Kaimanic (16. März 2018)

Und am Wochenende messen solche Vögel die Begrenzungstreifen auf der Straße nach, ob sie gleichbleibend groß sind. o_O


----------



## Orzhov (16. März 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> solche nervigen Zuschauer sollte man einfach auf seinem Kanal bannen oder denen die Schreibrechte für den Chat entfernen



Du hast auslachen und bannen vergessen.


----------



## SamuelDonar (16. März 2018)

Naja, früher nannte man das Nutten, heute ist das eben ein Ausdruck von "Modernität" und einer "offenen" Gesellschaft. Ich bin jetzt da nicht prüde, ich hock mich auch mal gern nackt an Strand oder in die Sauna, aber das ganze Affentheater geht langsam echt aufn Sack. 

Offen ist bei mir mittlerweile nur noch eines, Teile meines Hinterns auf dem WC beim Loswerden des Unrates.


----------



## Schalkmund (16. März 2018)

Tittenstreamerin müsste man sein, da kann man selbst die wöchentlichen FitnessStudio-Besuche noch versilbern ohne unterhaltsam oder sonst irgendwie talentiert zu sein. Letztens bei Twitch eine gesehen die live aus dem Gym gestreamt hat, sie hat so gut wie nix gesagt und einfach ihre Übungen gemacht und dabei viel Haut gezeigt, frage mich ob die Leute die nebenan und im Hintergrund an den Geräten trainiert haben wussten, dass sie das vor einem Publikum von 1500 Schwänzen tun


----------



## Spiritogre (16. März 2018)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Tittenstreamerin müsste man sein, da kann man selbst die wöchentlichen FitnessStudio-Besuche noch versilbern ohne unterhaltsam oder sonst irgendwie talentiert zu sein. Letztens bei Twitch eine gesehen die live aus dem Gym gestreamt hat, sie hat so gut wie nix gesagt und einfach ihre Übungen gemacht und dabei viel Haut gezeigt, frage mich ob die Leute die nebenan und im Hintergrund an den Geräten trainiert haben wussten, dass sie das vor einem Publikum von 1500 Schwänzen tun



Das machen viele, "Real Life" ist ziemlich populär auf Twitch. Ich kenne auch eine Streamerin die häufiger im Fitnessstudio ist, habe das aber nur einmal kurz gesehen, die streamt alles mögliche, auch gelegentlich Games. Wobei bei der zu bemerken ist, dass die tatsächlich internationales Model ist (übrigens sind erstaunlich viele Streamerinnen Models), die haben halt scheinbar die Freizeit und können sich so gut was zuverdienen.


----------



## Gast201803192 (16. März 2018)

Das schlimmste an weiblichen Streamern ist, dass sie einfach nichts können müssen. Es gibt hier ein tolles Youtube Video zu dem Problem. Es werden mehrere streamerinnen gezeigt, die nachweislich von Games soviel Ahnung haben wie vom Unterwasser Bären jagen.
Und obwohl sie nur wie eine luftblase vor der Kamera sitzen kommen schockierend hohe Spenden von notgeilen Zuschauern rein. 100eur hier, 50eur da, wo man sich doch fragen muss, ob es den deutschen wirklich finanziell so schlecht geht wie im TV immer gejammert wird.
Möchte man jedoch als Mann mit anständigen Inhalt sich etwas aufbauen um nicht mehr in den arbeitsknast zu müssen, kann man um centbeträge betteln. 
Diese weiblichen Streamer existieren somit nur, da es leider genug dumme gibt, die sich das reinziehen und mit Geldscheinen um sich werfen. 
Ich überlege ernsthaft ob ich doch noch eine Geschlechtsumwandlung machen soll denn als Mann verdient man nur nen arschtritt aber als Frau kommt scheinbar alles von allein.


----------



## Enisra (16. März 2018)

Rachlust schrieb:


> Das schlimmste an weiblichen Streamern ist, dass sie einfach nichts können müssen.



Ab dem Punkt kann man aufhören zu lesen, weil wenn einer so schon alle gleich über einen Kamm schert kann man sicher sein dass danach nur schwachsinniges Stammtischgeblubber kommen kann
Sicher Burschie, ist ne Super Einstellung das Frauen die Streamen auf Möpse reduziert werden und man merkt dass keine weibl. Streamer schaust, ansonsten würde man zum einem Unterscheiden und vorallem merken das eher das Gegenteil der Fall ist, das man sich mehr anstrengen muss um als Normaler Spieler wahrgenommen zu werden


----------



## Herbboy (16. März 2018)

Rachlust schrieb:


> Das schlimmste an weiblichen Streamern ist, dass sie einfach nichts können müssen.


 Es mag solche Fälle geben, aber das müsstest du dann den Deppen anlasten, die sich solche Streams anschauen. Es gibt aber auch mehr als genug Mädels, die mehr Ahnung von Games haben als 90% der "Jungs". 



> Es gibt hier ein tolles Youtube Video zu dem Problem.


 was ist denn dabei das "Problem" ? Einige Streamerinnen machen Geld mit ihrem Aussehen, weil einige Männer oder Jungs notgeil sind. So what? Für wen ist das denn bitte ein Problem? Wer hat deswegen einen Nachteil? ^^   




> 100eur hier, 50eur da, wo man sich doch fragen muss, ob es den deutschen wirklich finanziell so schlecht geht wie im TV immer gejammert wird.


 Du schließt doch jetzt hoffentlich nicht etwa ernsthaft von in einem Video gezeigten Einzelfällen, in denen wiederum einzelne Spenden flossen, auf den Gesamtzustand "der Deutschen" ? ^^  



> Möchte man jedoch als Mann mit anständigen Inhalt sich etwas aufbauen um nicht mehr in den arbeitsknast zu müssen, kann man um centbeträge betteln.


 Bist wirklich so naiv zu glauben, dass ein männlicher Streamer mehr verdienen würde, wenn es die betreffenden Mädels nicht geben würde? Vielleicht hast du das Prinzip der "Spenden" nicht verstanden, aber: es ist ja nicht so, dass die Nutzer sich hinsetzen und sagen "soooo, heute werde ich mal 50€ spenden, mal schauen, wer das bekommt....", und nur weil es dann die betreffenden Mädels gibt, landet das Geld bei denen. Sondern die Leute spenden, wenn ihnen etwas gefällt. Ohne diese Mädels würde ein Teil des Spendenaufkommens einfach gar nicht mehr zustande kommen - das Geld würde sich aber nicht auf die "anständigen" und kompetenten Streamer verteilen. 

Die Typen, die fürs "Angeiern" eines hübschen Mädels auf zB twitch spenden, sind ganz sicher zum größten Teil Leute, denen es rein gar nicht um die Games geht - wären diese Mädels weg, wären diese Typen auch nicht mehr auf twitch. Es hätte also nicht ein einziger männlicher Streamer auch nur einen Cent mehr in der Tasche. 



> Ich überlege ernsthaft ob ich doch noch eine Geschlechtsumwandlung machen soll denn als Mann verdient man nur nen arschtritt aber als Frau kommt scheinbar alles von allein.


 das kannst du dann aber vermutlich nur 5-6, höchstens 10 Jahre (wenn du mit spätestens 16 anfängst) machen, und dann sitzt Du blöd da, weil keiner mehr eine "alte Frau" sehen will, und hast nix, womit du Geld machen kannst.... 

Wenn du ernsthaft als Ziel überlegst, per Stream Geld zu verdienen, solltest du das lieber überdenken. Als Hobby: ok, und wenn du dann Glück hast, kannst du damit auch Kohle machen und es intensivieren. Aber bei all den Leuten, die heutzutage streamen, darf man auf keinen Fall "planen", dass man "Streamer wird" oder so was. Da könnte man ebensogut sagen "ich werde Superstar" oder "ich bau ein Raumschiff und flieg zum Mars"


----------



## Frullo (16. März 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> ...schwachsinniges Stammtischgeblubber... ...Sicher Burschie...



Konstruktive Kritik könnte man bestimmt auch mit anderen, weniger abwertenden Adjektiven an den Mann posten, aber das würde Dir dann vermutlich weniger Spass machen, nicht wahr?


----------



## Enisra (16. März 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Konstruktive Kritik könnte man bestimmt auch mit anderen, weniger abwertenden Adjektiven an den Mann posten, aber das würde Dir dann vermutlich weniger Spass machen, nicht wahr?



ein tolles Beispiel wie man durch Falsch Zitieren Aussagen verdreht


----------



## Orzhov (16. März 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Konstruktive Kritik könnte man bestimmt auch mit anderen, weniger abwertenden Adjektiven an den Mann posten, aber das würde Dir dann vermutlich weniger Spass machen, nicht wahr?



Dann würden wir ihren Neid und ihren sexistischen Hass nicht mehr mitbekommen. Darum wäre es doch wirklich schade.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (16. März 2018)

Twitch Polizei? Ich dachte die hießen mal Scharia Polizei...  
Haramstufe Rot! ^^


----------



## NukeyCooler (16. März 2018)

OH NEIN! Frauen werden belästigt!!! Schnell, weiße Knechte, AB IN DEN KAMPF!


----------



## MrFob (16. März 2018)

Rachlust schrieb:


> Das schlimmste an weiblichen Streamern ist, dass sie einfach nichts können müssen. Es gibt hier ein tolles Youtube Video *zu dem Problem*. Es werden mehrere streamerinnen gezeigt, die nachweislich von Games soviel Ahnung haben wie vom Unterwasser Bären jagen.
> Und obwohl sie nur wie eine luftblase vor der Kamera sitzen kommen schockierend hohe Spenden von notgeilen Zuschauern rein. 100eur hier, 50eur da, wo man sich doch fragen muss, ob es den deutschen wirklich finanziell so schlecht geht wie im TV immer gejammert wird.
> Möchte man jedoch als Mann mit anständigen Inhalt sich etwas aufbauen um nicht mehr in den arbeitsknast zu müssen, kann man um centbeträge betteln.
> Diese weiblichen Streamer existieren somit nur, da es leider genug dumme gibt, die sich das reinziehen und mit Geldscheinen um sich werfen.
> Ich überlege ernsthaft ob ich doch noch eine Geschlechtsumwandlung machen soll denn als Mann verdient man nur nen arschtritt aber als Frau kommt scheinbar alles von allein.



"zu dem Problem"? WO ist denn da bitte das Problem? Die machen irgendwas total bescheuertes und es schauen sich genug bescheuerte an, also machen sie Kohle. Ist doch super. Win-Win. Ich sehe da keinen Verlierer. Oder meinest du wirklich, die Leute, die sich so was anschauen wuerden sich andernfalls deinen Stream anschauen?
Mannmannmann, Leute, einfach mal das konsumieren, was einem zusagt und die anderen einfach das amchen alssen was denen zusagt. Ist doch ganz einfach.

Zum ArtikeL. Zusammenfassend steht da: "Es gibt ein paar bloede Kommentatoren in Twitch chats." Wow, eine schockierende Newmeldung.


----------



## McDrake (16. März 2018)

Rachlust schrieb:


> Das schlimmste an weiblichen Streamern ist, dass sie einfach nichts können müssen...



Hrhr
Jetzt weiss ich woher Dein Wunsch nach Accountlöschung kommt


Aber bei manchen muss man doch zugeben, dass sie einfach mit grossem Ausschnitt über eine Game geredet haben.
Dass sie dann bissi komisch angemacht werden (grade im Internet, ist in meinen Augen einfach logisch.
Da darf man sich halt aber auch nicht darüber aufregen, wenn man solche "Argumente" zur Schau stellt.

Das ist natürlich nicht bei allen Twitcherinnen (?) so. 
Aber aus einem Grund gibts da im *Nachhinein* Regeln.


----------



## Spassbremse (16. März 2018)

Nach dem großen "Mimimimi" hier von wegen "Wäääh, hübsche Mädels machen meine Geschäftsidee kaputt!" gibt's hier von Bremse den ultimativen und sogar vollkommen kostenlosen Business-Tipp:

Einfach selbst ein Model einstellen, dass die Präsentation des Kanals/Streams/etc.  übernimmt.


----------



## Blu3storm (16. März 2018)

Es ist einfach peinlich wie sich Männer gekränkt fühlen und meinen für Recht und Sitte sorgen zu müssen, weil Frauen ihnen ihr schönes Gaming kaputt machen.
Das Richtige wäre es, wenn jeder nur die Streams schauen würde die ihn interessieren, anstatt jemandem etwas kaputt zu machen.


----------



## Orzhov (16. März 2018)

Blu3storm schrieb:


> Es ist einfach peinlich wie sich Männer gekränkt fühlen und meinen für Recht und Sitte sorgen zu müssen, weil Frauen ihnen ihr schönes Gaming kaputt machen.
> Das Richtige wäre es, wenn jeder nur die Streams schauen würde die ihn interessieren, anstatt jemandem etwas kaputt zu machen.



This. Ich gehe auch nicht in Kinofilme die mich nicht interessieren und meckere dann im nachinein wie schlecht ich den Film fand.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (16. März 2018)

Rachlust schrieb:


> Das schlimmste an weiblichen Streamern ist, dass sie einfach nichts können müssen.


Och, alleine den Körper zu hegen und zu pflegen kann eine Tagesfüllende Tätigkeit sein/werden.
 Auch dazu bedarf es eine Form von Talent !


----------



## Orzhov (16. März 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Och, alleine den Körper zu hegen und zu pflegen kann eine Tagesfüllende Tätigkeit sein/werden.
> Auch dazu bedarf es eine Form von Talent !



Gründlichkeit und Disziplin nicht zu vergessen.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. März 2018)

NukeyCooler schrieb:


> OH NEIN! Frauen werden belästigt!!! Schnell, weiße Knechte, AB IN DEN KAMPF!



kannst du auch was anderes als Bullshit posten? Bisher hab ich gefühlt noch keinen einzigen Kommentar von dir gelesen, wo ich mich nicht fremdschämen musste


----------



## Neawoulf (16. März 2018)

Trolle gibt's doch überall, auch wenn die alle aus unterschiedlichen Gründen und mit unterschiedlichen Dingen trollen. Einfach sperren/vom Kanal bannen, dann sollte das Problem mit solchen Leuten doch (hoffentlich) behoben sein. Nervensägen kriegen auch so schon genug Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Enisra (16. März 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> kannst du auch was anderes als Bullshit posten? Bisher hab ich gefühlt noch keinen einzigen Kommentar von dir gelesen, wo ich mich nicht fremdschämen musste



Das ist eine Fangfrage, oder? *grübel*


----------



## Orzhov (16. März 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Trolle gibt's doch überall, auch wenn die alle aus unterschiedlichen Gründen und mit unterschiedlichen Dingen trollen. Einfach sperren/vom Kanal bannen, dann sollte das Problem mit solchen Leuten doch (hoffentlich) behoben sein. Nervensägen kriegen auch so schon genug Aufmerksamkeit.



Die hartnäckigen nerven dann einfach auf anderen Plattformen, z.B. Twitter einfach weiter.


----------



## Wubaron (16. März 2018)

Oh man immer diese halbnackigen Streamerinen! Wo gibts den die? Nein, wirklich welche Streamerinen sind das? Nennt sie beim Namen, verlinkt sie.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. März 2018)

Gibt es heute eigentlich noch irgendwas gegen was man nicht vorgeht?


----------



## Frullo (17. März 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> ein tolles Beispiel wie man durch Falsch Zitieren Aussagen verdreht



Nix verdrehen. 

Fakt 1: Das zitierte Adjektiv ("schwachsinnig") und die Begriffe ("Stammtischgeblubber", "Burschie") kommen in Deinem Posting vor.
Fakt 2: Sie sind im Kontext herablassend.
Spekulativ: Du hast Freude daran - das ist eine Annahme die ich aufgrund dieses und früherer Postings Deinerseits in ähnlichen Situationen treffe. Hier ist mit ähnlichen Situationen gemeint: Zurechtweisung von sexistischen, homophoben oder rassistischen Aussagen (keine abschliessende Liste).

Anregung: Hasse die Sünde, nicht den Sünder.


----------



## Schalkmund (17. März 2018)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Oh man immer diese halbnackigen Streamerinen! Wo gibts den die? Nein, wirklich welche Streamerinen sind das? Nennt sie beim Namen, verlinkt sie.


Zu faul deine Wichsvorlagen selbst zu suchen? 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7OqHB7Ryty4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## xNomAnorx (17. März 2018)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Zu faul deine Wichsvorlagen selbst zu suchen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow  Das ist das erste Mal, dass ich was aus der Sparte von Twitch sehe und ich bin erstaunt. Interessante Taktiken aber teilweise - das Board hinter sich zu stellen, um die Donations darauf zu schreiben und dann dadurch "zufällig" den Po in Yogahosen in die Kamera halten 
Hatte Twitch da nicht mal härtere Regeln erlassen, um derartige Streamer zu bannen?


----------



## Schalkmund (17. März 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Hatte Twitch da nicht mal härtere Regeln erlassen, um derartige Streamer zu bannen?


Ja, steamen im Bikini ist jetzt untersagt. Aber der lässt sich ja auch ganz gut durch Hotpants und ein bauchfreies Top ersetzen aus dem die Brüste fast rausfallen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. März 2018)

Da muss man sich ja doch mal auf Twitch aufhalten.


----------

